# ICS Progress?



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi i saw a post a while ago saying "No ICS for us" and i was wondering since its been a while and that imnuts might be working on ICS for the charge, what do you guys think of getting it on the strat? will it be anytime soon or far off into the year?

just a couple questions i wanted to ask just because i REALLY want ICS for this phone

Thanks for viewing!

(PS: I hope know one is taking this like i'm being impatient i just want to know the progress!)


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

If you want a PMP then we can get ICS going no problem. But as of right now, no ICS if you want mobile data and calling working.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Dalladubb said:


> If you want a PMP then we can get ICS going no problem. But as of right now, no ICS if you want mobile data and calling working.


ok thanks for responding aren't Stratosphere Devs waiting for Samsung to release some RIL thing so you can get data to work?


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

The RIL is proprietary and will likely never be officially released. It needs to be hacked or more info about how it compiled and protected needs to leak (or a flat out key).


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

You guys probably won't get ICS/AOSP until the Charge does. We currently have fully working ICS except for the camera and RIL, and the RIL is going to take forever....

But I am pretty sure the RIL for the Strat and Charge should be very similar.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

From the things I've heard thus far, the Charge RIL and the Strat RIL are quite different. Maybe the methos to cracking the Charge RIL might work on our RIL, I dunno since none of that has happened yet.


----------

